# Systmes > Windows > Windows Vista >  A l'aide Windows ne demarre plus!

## Jean001

Bonjour j'espere que quelqu'un pourra m'aider car je me trouve bien demuni : ayant perdu ma conection wifi suite a l'infection par un virus d'une cle importante j'ai modifie la valeur 'start' du programme suivant :

HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Services\NDIS

Donc en allant dans l'editeur de registre, apres avoir clique sur NDIS j'ai indique 3 comme valeur en lieu et place de 0 pensant que ca reactiverait mon wifi. Seulement voila apres redemarrage Windows s'interromp direct pour prevenir des degats eventuels et je n'ai meme pas la possibilite de demarrer en mode sans echec!!!!



Si vous avez la ou une solution je vous en serais infinimant reconnaissant!


Merci

----------


## Ticlaude

Bonsoir Jean001 

Avez-vous essay de revenir avec la dernire configuration de bonne.

F5 et ensuite F8 et choisir de revenir  la dernire configuration de bonne.

Ceci peut sauver les meubles.

----------

